

The Rolltop: when do you think we'll see a concept like this roll out? - marcanthonyrosa
http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=7H0K1k54t6A

======
maxharris
Probably never. Why would I want this? It doesn't look more portable than my
iPad already is.

------
idlebullshit
The day OLED becomes cheap to produce and sell, and haptic feedback from flat
touch-screen surfaces becomes natural and not awkward.

